# 6.5 diesel



## WHISKY6 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi,i have a 1993 chevy 3500 with a 6.5 deisel engine when
 i start out cold the rpm,s are normal but soeedometer will
 go up to 80 mph even when i am only going 20mph.
 When it warms up then it appears to work alright,do we have 
 someone out there that might have a idea why 
                                                      thank,s whisky6


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

RE: 6.5 diesel

do u have the digital odmeter on u'r dash ???? if so there was a reprogramming TSb on this unit ,, i could go into the technical side of it ,, but Nash would not understand it  :laugh:  bty ,, i would ck with Chevy on this due to the fact that u might have a bad cluster board and maybe the programming won't help ,, but ck into it ,, and post us back  :approve:  

Oh yea welcome to the forum


----------



## C Nash (Jan 4, 2008)

Re: 6.5 diesel

Hey Whisky6 now with that handle I could think of a lot of problems but wont go there.  Not starting out with ice on the road are you :laugh:  :laugh: . I will go along with 730 on the chevy TSB because there was one on the digital odmeter even though i can't figure out how he knew that   :laugh: As you can see we get around to answer  :question:  sometimes  welcome to the forum


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Re: 6.5 diesel

Thanks ,, Nash i knew u had my back on this post ,,, if i waited for Tex or DL on this they would ahve said ,, move to texas and it will work or if it were a dodge ...
Bty ,, i still have Aldata at the shop ,, and somtimes i look at random TSB's o certain TV and stuff ,,,, for those who don't know TSB  ,, techincal service bulletin ,,,,  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 4, 2008)

Re: 6.5 diesel

Rod, What does she look like :question:  Aldata I mean :bleh:  Sorry Whisky6 I'll go back to a post about nothing :blackeye: Something else is rambling around in my mind about the problem you are having so maybe it'll come to me . :angry:  Stay tuned


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Re: 6.5 diesel

Well she's about 5ft 3 and blonde hair ,, and a has a bay watch body and she's about 25  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
U goof i know u know what Aldata is ,, but u got me going too ..
Bty BACK TO THE SUBJECT ,, u know that u'll get Tex all riled up with this post ,, and i hope that he behaves himself on here ,, u know how Tex can get on this type of subject      :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :8ball:  :clown:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 4, 2008)

Re: 6.5 diesel

Sure can tell it's off season :clown:


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Re: 6.5 diesel

:approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:      :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:  :clown:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 5, 2008)

Re: 6.5 diesel

Those clusters were all electronic, I had 4 trucks with the same cluster in it and had to have 2 replaced because of elec. problems.  Maybe in the cold a "not so great solder joint" is acting up.  Also a little moisture could cause problems.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 5, 2008)

Re: 6.5 diesel

Yeah, move to WEST Texas! No moisture problems there!  :clown: 

(And yes I'm riled up because 730 has Aldata hid away in his garage and didn't tell nobody!   )

Those kind of clusters are more just displays, because the main computer program is running them based on sensors hooked to the computer for ignition etc.

I'd say if the digits show and adjust with speed, then the problem is in the computer. There's a computer reset coming, I'd bet.


----------



## brodavid (Jan 5, 2008)

Re: 6.5 diesel

Keep them straight shooting Tex,


----------

